# How long does everyone wait to blow out their irrigation?



## Joehock57 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello,
In MA here. I'm curious if there's any advice on this...I have upcoming sporadic days with lows in the low 30s, below freezing, but nothing dropping lower than 30 (at least according to the weather, we'll see what actually happens :lol: ). Highs in the 50s.

I want to keep my system in play as long as possible as I'm doing weekly urea treatments...generally, is a day here and there a little below freezing going to damage my system? I imagine there are different factors but just looking for some general insight/advice/experience.

Thank you!


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I blew out my system on Friday, which is probably the earliest I have ever done it. Typically I do it towards the end of October.

This fall has been very rainy for us. Between the constant rain, the shorter days, my work schedule, and an upcoming vacation at the end of October, I just wanted to get it out of the way.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm holding out for a couple more weeks. This is my first year of treating the yard with weekly urea feedings so I want to make sure everything gets watered. I do have my compressor on stand by just in case the weather takes a drastic turn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My forecast calls for 32F a couple of nights this week and some news channels say 29F. I blew mine last weekend.

The odd of getting a hard freeze that will bust a pipe are small, but I don't like to take those chances. I would at try to bleed any exposed/above ground lines.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I wait as long as possible in case I need squeeze one more irrigation cycle in. I blow out my own system and can blow it out on a moment's notice. As long as the soil temps are warm(currently mid 50's here) the pipes in the ground are fine. If forecasted lows drop into the 20's I'll cover my backflow preventer.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I wait as long as possible in case I need squeeze one more irrigation cycle in. I blow out my own system and can blow it out on a moment's notice. As long as the soil temps are warm(currently mid 50's here) the pipes in the ground are fine. If forecasted lows drop into the 20's I'll cover my backflow preventer.


Just curious what do you cover it with?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I just throw an old blanket over it, with the thinking that it would trap some heat from the soil.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I just throw an old blanket over it, with the thinking that it would trap some heat from the soil.


Oh ok my irrigation guy told me if I get a night that drops down to just shut the valve off inside and open the hose bib to release the water pressure that way if it does freeze it won't break.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I just throw an old blanket over it, with the thinking that it would trap some heat from the soil.
> ...


That's a good way to prevent damage. :thumbup:

The blanket worked for me last season, and will use it Wednesday as temps are forecast to go down to 28°f. I would consider draining the backflow on mine as the lows would get to 25°f or lower, but luckily don't think I had to deal with any temps that low last year before I blew out the system.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

My 8 day forecast only shows it getting to 33° so I think I will be ok. My system is new and I have to use them to close and open my system for 2 years to maintain my 2 year warranty. I think I might just use your blanket idea for the night it gets to 33. They would have come already to blow out my system but I pushed them back cause didnt want to take a chance of dry weather with my new grass. Of course it's been so rainy I haven't ran my irrigation in 2 weeks.


----------

